
Mutually Agreed Norms for Routing Security - gjvc
https://www.manrs.org/
======
tyingq
Great article that shows just how fragile and exploitable the global routing
infrastructure is: [https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2018/12/how-3...](https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2018/12/how-3ves-bgp-hijackers-eluded-the-internet-and-made-29m/)

Note that MANRS would not have stopped this.

------
ngcc_hk
To a certain extent, it is based on trust and what if the trusting model is
broken. Is there a need of new design so one can route only to your people you
trust. That, well, may break the internet.

